

Ask HN: Do you know of any "Rental Market Hacks" - jayzalowitz

I must have reached out to hundred of listings in the sf renters market and have only gotten close to an apartment once. Does everyone know a trick to getting a place that I dont?
======
calbear81
Is the problem that you're emailing them late or that they just never respond?
Here are some tips that I find work for me:

\- Always call if you can instead of emailing, find out who the management
company is and call them.

\- Always attend the showing if they're having one, that is your chance to
make a good impression.

\- Not every landlord posts online (believe it or not). I have found many
phone numbers listed in "For rent" signs all over the city and there's a lot
less competition. Grab a bike and go for a ride all over one day.

\- This is a sales technique but I sell the shit out of myself when I express
interest. I basically lead with the fact that I'm a great tenant and that I'm
READY to move in and pay first, last, deposit, no problem. Establish that you
are financially secure and aren't going to be a jackass and it usually helps
push them towards you.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Try reaching out to tenants in the same building that you want to rent in, and
see if they'll give up the landlord's cell phone number. Maybe pay them off
for it, I dunno.

------
orangethirty
Did you just email them?

~~~
jayzalowitz
yes. last few weeks.

------
realdlee
Set up an RSS feed for listings that match your criteria.

